# old sno-way plow



## rwrench33 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the site and new to posting, so gonna try to figure it out, as i go. so, Here's what I got.Picked up an old sno-way 7.5 ft. w/power down from a scraper last night. never even seen one of them before. (been all western for 20+ years) Motor, valves, and everything were stuck. Well, 1 can PB blaster and about 6 cans a beer,today, it's jumpin and flopin all over the floor. So , now I think I'll keep-er. From what I've learned today, might be a 24d or 25d series. No ser. # sticker on A-frame what-so-ever.It has a Fenner pump and a 9 pin round connector. I'm lookin for a used, truck side harness and controller, or some tips on building one. Hope to hear from basher too, looks like he knows the sno-way stuff.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Thats a good plow so you need just the harness and the box. Let me get my book out and find you tbe part# for you and basher will be around some time he is a snoway god 

I do love my Z just not now


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok the controller (rocker switch) # is 99100012 that has all the harness from the box next is the engine harmess pt#is 96100307 you all so need pt#961000200that is harness bag and control parts from the circuit breaker 150amp,solenoid,and other stuff if you want 
a joystick the pn# is 96101169.and the harness pn# is 96100313/ it would be great if you had a sn# so you could get a manual the numbers I gave ypu are for 24D/25D serial numbers after 100000 hope it helps.

I love my Z just not now


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Forget the Joystick, not available. We have all the harnesses and controls in stock. Shoot me an email at [email protected] I'll send you the parts/owners /mechanic's manuals and some prices. I don't have any used.


----------

